# HOWTO: SMB/CIFS on FreeBSD



## vermaden (Dec 27, 2018)

I would like to share an article about accessing and serving SMB/CIFS shares on/from FreeBSD system.

*SMB/CIFS on FreeBSD*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/12/27/smb-cifs-on-freebsd/

#verblog #freebsd #samba #smb #cifs #share


----------

